

Detaining David Miranda - silenteh
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/08/detaining_david.htm

======
nodata
Missing "l" on link, should be:
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/08/detaining_dav...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/08/detaining_david.html)

